# A... Strange Performance



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Trust me, it gets weirder than the fact that it's _Flight of the Bumblebee_ arranged for tuba...


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Flight of the Daikaiju Atomic Mutated Bumblebee, distant cousin of Mothra.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

As the French say, Qu'est-ce que?


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

This guy on the tuba almost makes it sounds do-able. Marsalis on the cornet, on the other hand, is other-worldly


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I like how the guys in the string section are trying not to laugh when he starts spinning.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Haha...I was just showing this to my brother the other day :lol:


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

A strange performance indeed. Why did they do it like this?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Kopachris said:


> A strange performance indeed. Why did they do it like this?


A tumour pressing on the motor cortex?


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Quite amazing virtuosity there. I liked the Japanese bloke's rendition, and also like Mr Marsalis' one (amazing he could squeeze it into 1 minute 5 seconds!). Thanks for posting, guys, this piece brings a smile to my face...


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

The Tuba player is to be commended for his virtuosity. I cannot imagine holding the bl**dy thing while spinning and playing. Of course Wynton Marsalis' playing is otherworldly; at home in the either the classical or jazz worlds.

And from me you should know to expect the Organ. Here is Dr. Carol Williams at the organ of the United States West Point Military Academy Chapel organ performing Flight of the Bumblebee.






Now if anyone can find it on the Kazoo!


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

Certainly strange alright - I'm sure that spinning around didn't help his breath control.

The Marsalis rendition is great, nice and crisp.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

GoneBaroque said:


> Now if anyone can find it on the Kazoo!


Your wish is my command.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

GoneBaroque said:


> Here is Dr. Carol Williams


Holy smokes! If I tried to play that, I'd _need_ a doctor.


----------

